
The Wrong of Displacement: The Home as Extended Mind - dredmorbius
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/jopp.12133
======
dredmorbius
By way of an excellent LSE lecture podcast episode:

A Right to a Home? [Audio] LSE: Public lectures and events Duration: 1:31:14
Published: Tue, 15 Oct 2019 18:30:00 GMT Episode:
[http://www.lse.ac.uk/newsAndMedia/videoAndAudio/channels/pub...](http://www.lse.ac.uk/newsAndMedia/videoAndAudio/channels/publicLecturesAndEvents/player.aspx?id=4749)

Media:
[https://media.rawvoice.com/lse_publiclecturesandevents/richm...](https://media.rawvoice.com/lse_publiclecturesandevents/richmedia.lse.ac.uk/publiclecturesandevents/20191015_1830_aRightToAHome.mp3)

Podcast:
[https://www.podcastrepublic.net/podcast/279428154](https://www.podcastrepublic.net/podcast/279428154)

Speaker(s): Dr Cara Nine, Yousif M Qasmiyeh, Dr Beth Watts | ‘Home’ means more
than a roof over our heads. It can be crucial to our sense of ourselves and
our well-being. So what might it mean to have...

Paper is also available via Sci-Hub / LibGen:

[http://gen.lib.rus.ec/scimag/?q=The+Wrong+of+Displacement%3A...](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/scimag/?q=The+Wrong+of+Displacement%3A+The+Home+as+Extended+Mind+cara+nine)

